# How To Finish Off Mild DP



## SamDG (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I dealt with severe DP / DR for about 4 months, now I've finally managed to bring it down to about 1/4 of how bad it originally was. I don't get the typical 'episodes' anymore, like those sudden really bad ones that suddenly overwhelm you out of nowhere. Those are gone. Thing is, now I'm living with mild DP almost 24/7. It's hard to describe, it's just all slightly below actual reality. I can't seem to get through that last part. Can anyone help me ? Thanks, and my respect goes out to all you guys. Once we beat this, we can handle anything life throws at us.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

haha i was thinking that today once i beat this i will be able to handle anything







. Honestly though I'd like to know the answer to this because I'm around the same as you, my "unrealness" has pretty much gone, and i have really mild DR, but something still feels "off" and it never seems to leave, but honestly i think it just needs more time. Tommy recommends DMAE supplement for aiding recovery and he says its good for brain fog. Might be worth a look at.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Stand on your head and eat raspberry jam.. Oh wait, that's hiccups..


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

york said:


> Stand on your head and eat raspberry jam.. Oh wait, that's hiccups..


This is seriously the third time I've mentioned this in the past month but you can actually plug your ears and swallow.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

york said:


> Stand on your head and eat raspberry jam.. Oh wait, that's hiccups..


Ha ha. I find the holding the breath trick works. Seriously, let me know if the DMAE works. Ill try it when I can get at it. For now, Im in that same stage. I still get the weird moments where I think im not here, but generally Im in 'slighly detatched, vision quivers' stage.


----------



## thatfatguy (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea, same here with the mild DP. I suppose suppliants can work, but whatever brought us this far into recovery will surely carry us the rest of the way.


----------



## Pure (Nov 4, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> This is seriously the third time I've mentioned this in the past month but you can actually plug your ears and swallow.


This works for me too but I find my right ear doesn't pop/clear out. Wondering if this sinus congestion has alot to do with the DP.


----------



## soulallnighter (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey, Im also feeling very much on the way to recovery and im hoping that it wont be too much longer before i can forget about it completely. Its encouraging to hear theres lots of people at this point, It seems the holistic advice that this site is continuously encouraging people to follow is really making a difference. 
One thing I would say is that i've been feeling "almost recovered" for a while and its frustrating that it seems like every time you recover a bit more you realise you've actually got a bit further to go. Not to mention the frustration of having a bad spell for a day or even a couple of hours when its easy to convince your self that your not really recovering after all, which is complete crap.

I think one of the keys is to have alot of patience and be ok with where your at. Whats not helpful is concentrating too much on how much longer until your 'completely' recovered (kinda hypocritical i know). If you have gotten to this point then you must have developed alot of insight into DP/anxiety already and you have to keep in mind that all the worry and negativity about not being totally better by now is still just anxiety. You have recovered soo much with what must have been a massive effort of will and determination so of course you can finish the job.

Sometimes I forget for a while about my DP and when i suddenly feel it again I think shit whats happening, oh man DP again etc etc kinda like a really mild version of my initial response to DP. But I realised that this should not give me a feeling of fear and frustration, instead it should give you a feeling of excitement and achievement of how far I've come to forget about DP at all for a while.

More than anything just try to live more and more like you would have before any of it happened, obviously not in the sense of trying to reawaken some past which may be impossible, you have to accept that things change, but what i mean is you have to try to live with the same level of involvement with other people and the world as you used to.

Anyway, i don't want to turn this into a rant which it easily could become. I also wanted some kind of final phase recovery method for blowing away the remnants of DP but i guess the reality is that apart from the usual (being healthy, excercise, sleep, etc) the truth is simply what every one keeps saying, just keep doing what you've been doing, what got you this far will take you the rest of the way. The point is that this should not make you feel disappointed or annoyed but rather happy and relieved that you already have all the tools and excited as you being to life fully again.

P.S this is totally unrelated, I don't think it was even meant to be a reference to DP, but i thought it was kinda funny.
http://www.xkcd.com/876/


----------

